# What do you think?



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

What do you think of Jackson's pedigree?
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=288960


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't recognize most of the dogs in his pedigree, but that's just due to my inexperience. But I think he's gorgeous!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I see some familiar dogs in the pedigree. I think if you look at Tucker's pedigree you will find they are related. I love my Tucker!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I see some familiar dogs in the pedigree. I think if you look at Tucker's pedigree you will find they are related. I love my Tucker!


What is his registered name?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here you go...
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=151015


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He is linebred on Strider, a Woodie son. I liked Woodie very much and bred to him myself.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

That is cool!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YIKES!!!!! 
I hope you mean you bred one of your BITCHES!!!!!!!
(sorry couldn't resist)

:satan:



Pointgold said:


> He is linebred on Strider, a Woodie son. I liked Woodie very much and bred to him myself.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I think the pedigree is very nice. I too am a fan of Woodie and Strider. I also am a fan of a lot of Judy Super's dogs over the years. Cabot is one of my all time top 10 favorites with a pretty impressive producer record. 




hotel4dogs said:


> YIKES!!!!!
> I hope you mean you bred one of your BITCHES!!!!!!!
> (sorry couldn't resist)
> 
> :satan:


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl: :You_Rock_


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> YIKES!!!!!
> I hope you mean you bred one of your BITCHES!!!!!!!
> (sorry couldn't resist)
> 
> :satan:



That made me laugh out loud


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> YIKES!!!!!
> I hope you mean you bred one of your BITCHES!!!!!!!
> (sorry couldn't resist)
> 
> :satan:


 
hahahahaha That is so funny!! :bowrofl: :roflmao: :jester: :banana:


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> I think the pedigree is very nice. I too am a fan of Woodie and Strider. I also am a fan of a lot of Judy Super's dogs over the years. Cabot is one of my all time top 10 favorites with a pretty impressive producer record.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am also a fan of Judy! :woot2:


----------

